# rabbit auctions?



## dragontamer56 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey i have read where some of you had picked up rabbits at auctions. I was just wondering what kind of auctions these are. Are these fairs, rabbit shoes, or livestock auctions? I would love to go to one and pick up a few rabbits or maybe eventually sell some in these auctions. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

dragontamer56 said:


> Hey i have read where some of you had picked up rabbits at auctions. I was just wondering what kind of auctions these are. Are these fairs, rabbit shoes, or livestock auctions? I would love to go to one and pick up a few rabbits or maybe eventually sell some in these auctions. Any input is appreciated.


Here we have "Small Animal Auctions"---several per month in different locations by different Auctioneers. So when I go to these there will be mainly chickens, but can be doves, peacocks, turkeys, guinea's etc etc as well as goats, pigs, rabbits, puppies, etc. 

Some auctions in my area are advertised on craigslist, the news paper etc, Alot of Auctioneers are using Find Live & Online Auctions for Antiques, Art, Cars & More at AuctionZip.com you can log into that and put in your zip code and a search distance(you do not have to type in keywords or catergory) and find alot of auctions in your area.


----------



## dragontamer56 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for the link but I didn't find any animal auctions. I looked on Google and found a few livestock auction houses but they usually only do cattle with the occasional sheep or goat.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

dragontamer56 said:


> thanks for the link but I didn't find any animal auctions. I looked on Google and found a few livestock auction houses but they usually only do cattle with the occasional sheep or goat.


 Post a wanted add on Craigslist that you are looking for the closest small animal auctions----also known around here as a "chicken sale" and/or post that you are looking for rabbits. You can post that under "Wanted" or "farm/Garden" (might get flagged). You can also post/look under the "Pet" section. I used Craigslist a long time before I found out it has a "Pet" section. You can also use this-- SearchTempest Online Classifieds Search - All the Classifieds. One Search. and search within every how far you are willing to travel to find some rabbits or anything else you are looking for. Good Luck!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Auctions arent everywhere. You have to live in a rural area with livestock owners to support the auctions. Most people probably live hours away from auctions.

Rabbits are auctioned 1x per week near me. Kits and mixed bunnies go for as low as .75 cents. Most go for a few dollars. I think the highest I have seen is a Flemish for 40.00 = to what they sell for retail.

You will find lots of old rabbits, non producers, reptile food buyers, etc., so be careful. The last rabbit I bought there shot blood out of its rectum and fell over dead when I got it home.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

dragontamer56 said:


> I was just wondering what kind of auctions these are. Are these fairs, rabbit shoes, or livestock auctions?


I love livestock auctions. Rabbits sold there are usually just mutts, but they are breedable and edible. Plus you pay like $2-$4 tops for a doe. I don't want to show. That is not where my interest lies. I just like rabbits, so livestock auctions are great for me. The most I have ever seen a rabbit go for there was $15 for a beautiful angora doe.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

There are 2 in mt. City tenn. One every saterday if you are near there let me know and I'll give you more info there are lots of rabbits and poultry pigs goats calves sheep you never know what's gonna show up parikeets to pea foul .they don't allow sick livestock some quality stuff goes through but mostly moungrels i'd say 100 rabbits went for less than five dollars each I like to take old roosters there as they usally get 6$ though I would not recomend getting breeding stock there it is a good spot to try to make contacks I always carry cards with my phone # .


----------



## dragontamer56 (Nov 16, 2012)

hey i live live inn the bitterroot valley south of missoula. where were those auctions. i know there is on in Missoula but its only cattle and sheep.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Missoula Mt.   your a long way from sw virginia and tenn. It seems people like auctions in this part of the country as there is always one going on spring and fall amish horse n mule sales antique auctions .most of these have flea market type sellers before sale time .many small animail and hunting dog sales don't advertize for fear of attracting the animail rights nuts .if you could attend a nearby large livestock sale and talk to some of the local traders they might know of something near by feed stores are also a good p,ace to find out about local goings on if not auctions trade days . Remmber I always advise for good breeding stock to raise animails that you can be proud of its best to save up and wait to find a sucessful breeder of good animals ,contribute to the hobby there's enough mixed up moungrel rabbits of very little value or use .the evidence being the hundred or so selling for less than 5$ each every saterday just imagian a half lion head and lop just plane ugly but most go to zoo owners ect.with the cost of feed .good rabbits do bring better prices .


----------



## KS Homesteader (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree that you can start with Craigslist to find nearby small animal auctions. Once you find one...and go to it...ask everyone there if they know of other auctions. You're bound to find at least one or two people that attend several auctions regularly. In some parts, these are social events / major forms of entertainment. 

I also agree that, more often than not, the animals sold are those that are not wanted by the seller. Too often, they are old, sick, non-producing, genetic misfits, whatever. Having said that, you may find an animal that looks good and the prices are so low that you simply cannot resist. BE SURE YOU PRACTICE GOOD QUARANTINE PROCEDURES when you bring it home. If you don't, it might turn out to be the most costly $4 rabbit you've ever bought!

I LOVE animal auctions. My dad and I go as frequently as we can - whether we plan to buy anything or not. (Makes for some wonderful quality time.) Be careful - they can become habit-forming! Best of luck to you!


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

KS Homesteader said:


> I also agree that, more often than not, the animals sold are those that are not wanted by the seller. Too often, they are old, sick, non-producing, genetic misfits, whatever.



You can find some good animals----I have sold many rabbits over the years at auctions. They were always young weaned ones till 2 weeks ago I sold some 11 month old NZ females and bred 2 of the females after the Auction for the new owners.

You just have to look good and ask questions-----Of Course My Dad always Told me "To Believe Nothing you hear and only half of what you see".


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We go to one that is twice a year with a bunch of buddies in Gardner, KS. Spring time tends to be a seller's auction and Fall is a buyer's. Any animal you could imagine is there, this fall there were chipmunks. It is about a 4 hour round trip for us, but we enjoy going even if we arent buying or selling. You do have to be careful and look closely at the animals that you are wanting to buy though, we have been burnt once.


----------



## dragontamer56 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I put an ad on Craigslist looking for small animal auctions. We will see if i get any clues.


----------

